# My Extreme C



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Is for sale......and at an excellent price!

Check it out

CP aka Fick

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=11831


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you guys think the asking price of $2500 is too much for an Extreme C that was barely used for 4 months?


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it's probably fair. Do you have any more pics?


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos. 
CP


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

act now!!! 
$2300 shipped


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

id be intrested geomtrey... specs... etc... whats included..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It is a 55cm traditional frame. You have to click on the link in the first post to go to the classified ad.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you fabsroman!
Yes it is a 55 traditional and it includes 75 fork, Chris King headset, and Colnago seat collar.
Honestly, I think this deal is very sweet!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

If it were a 54cm in ST01 I would be all over it.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

*If *my aunt had balls, she would be my Uncle! :ihih: 

Come on this beauty needs a new home. I need to sell this to finance a smaller frame. 

THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If it were my size, I would probably have bought it and my wife would have divorced me. As you can see from my C50 thread, I ride a 53cm, so buying a 55 just wouldn't make sense.

Have you thought about ebaying it? I think it would sell for $2,300 pretty easily on ebay. In fact, I would probably start it at $2,600 on ebay and see if you can get it sold for that amount. If you don't have an ebay account, or don't have enough feedback to fetch a good price, find a friend that has an ebay account with good feedback that will let you use his account to list the frame, or find one of those places that will take it and list it for you. If you are anywhere close to the Washington, DC area, I'd be willing to help you out with the listing.

By the way, haven't you heard that we are in a world wide economic recession?

I have actually seen the number of Colnago items on ebay increase to a level that I have not seen the 2 1/2 years that I have been using ebay. Plenty of people selling, not many buying.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fick said:


> *If *my aunt had balls, she would be my Uncle! :ihih:
> 
> Come on this beauty needs a new home. I need to sell this to finance a smaller frame.
> 
> THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!!!!!!!!



Your aunt with balls would probably fetch a pretty high bid on ebay.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

If Only!!!


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Give this noble frame a home


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

In an attempt to 
A) sell my Extreme C

B) pass on an incredible deal to a Colnago loving forum brother/sister 

My Extreme C, on Xmas/economic crunch special:

$2000 + $85 shipped

Now is the time for you Colnago loving forum brothers/sisers to take advantage of this exciting Xmas special.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice edit, and thank God it isn't a 53 or 50 sloping or my wife and I would be arguing over my purchase of it. Good luck. Personally, I think this is a steal, but these are tough economic times, aren't they.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

fick said:


> In an attempt to
> A) sell my Extreme C
> 
> B) pass on an incredible deal to a Colnago loving forum brother/sister
> ...


Make that *New Years*/economic crunch special

Happy New Year everybody


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hard to believe that this frame still hasn't sold. You should really think about putting it up on ebay. I think it would sell for $2,000 on ebay pretty easily. Plus, you could list it for $1,999 as a starting amount and see what an auction might bring. Good luck.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Did it sell? What size is it? (the listing is no longer there)


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Corndog 
It is a Colnago size 55 traditional frame 
ThanksIt is still for sale


----------

